# 7m great white in tuggerah lakes



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all, just heard on the radio that a 7m GW was netted in Tuggerah lakes today. I am trying to find a net report will let you know. Apprenalty the pro fisho pull the shark in, in his net then let it go when he saw what was in it, so its still in the lake.

Watch out Rawprawn :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

ok heres a news link

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,23 ... 77,00.html

cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

and another

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/gre ... 09263.html

cheers Dave


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Maybe a AKFF member will be the first to catch a GW from a Yak, a 10 meter wire trace would be a good start with maybe a whole tuna for bait 8)

Please practice CPR (catch ,photograph,release) the poor little things are protected you know


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

Lucky i like fishing offshore,more food for them out there


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Yak is loaded and the heavy gear in the back of the ute. Is Tuggerah Lake north or south of Sydney?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

North Paulo, was just ringing my brother in law who goes shark fishing off norah to see if he was up for it in his 4m tinnie Vs the 7m shark :lol: I reckon he would stand less of a chance than the yaks, at least we would pop back up again when we got pulled under :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Be careful paulo. Ive encountered a large white here in the yak 2 winters ago and I wont go out here if there are sightings now, they are one shark that will sink your yak !!! The one that comes here almost bit the transom off my mates boat last year. Like Jaws all over again :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

He/ she gets bigger every year... I think its the same one that visits every NSW seaside town North of Sydney.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> He/ she gets bigger every year...


...... from eating kayak fishos :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

thats bloody huge, every source i have read has listed them as growing to 6m maximum, but then again Jaws got bigger than that huh.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

they get bigger or they use too according to wikiepidiea



> For several decades, many ichthyological works, as well as the Guinness Book of World Records, listed two great white sharks as the largest individuals caught: an 11 m (36 ft) great white captured in Southern Australian waters near Port Fairy in the 1870s, and an 11.3 m (37 ft) shark trapped in a herring weir in New Brunswick, Canada in the 1930s. While this was the commonly accepted maximum size, reports of 7.5 to 10 metre (25 to 33.3 ft) great white sharks were common and often deemed credible.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_white_shark#Size

They reckon the maxium is around 6-7m but i think we just killed the large sharks off for a while now there protected they will get bigger again

Cheers Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Far Kurnel !!!!! I heard of one of its babies being caught a few years back now by somebody netting the beaches a perfectly formed baby GWS.............. and now mums been found........ I bet some nutter tries to fish her out !!!!


----------



## Thomas (Aug 22, 2007)

I double dare anyone!!!!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Has anybody got a Shark Shield they want to test out ? :lol:


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Phuq that .. :shock: ..Just when i was getting geared up for offshore work...haha. Hmmm better get some bigger rods :lol:


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

And my parents informed me today they use to wade this lake prawning a few years back as we were testing out the old prawning lights today.
Somehow they are no longer keen to repeat a prawning session down there now :? :?  :shock: :shock: :shock:

EG


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

No problems guys , i have just PMd Gatesy and hes rigging his wire gear and is on a jet and on his way back as we speak , but he needs to borrow a kayak preferably a hobie adventure with armour plating at each end , so how about it paulie :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Paddy LMAO ..... Big Time. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

patwah said:


> Bait store around the corner has baby dolphins for $50 a pop :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


ha ha ha ha bwahahahahahahahayou idiot Paddyha ahha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

what a load of bollocks. A 7m great white doesn't get caugth in trawler nets...a creature that big doesn't get that big by hanging around trawler nets.

And if i it's true...I would LOVE to see a 7m great white - truly the things nightmares are made of of.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> they get bigger or they use too according to wikiepidiea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About 2 years ago I went to the British Museum of Natural History in London and was lucky enough to be shown the jaws of the Port Fairy shark. In actual fact, the shark is not 36ft. It was a typographical error at the time, and infact the shark was closer to 16ft. I have photos of me holding the jaws.
I must say, I am a bit skeptical whether this shark is a Great White. Although a GWS did swim into Matawan Creek in New Jersey back in the 1930's and started the series of shark attacks that eventually killed about 5 people, a shark this size (and 7 metres is bigger than what has been RELIABLY measured) would have found it hard going getting into the lake. I might be wrong, and would be interested to hear how this story develops.Hope some scientists will be able to get some info on this shark and hopefully attach some telemetry device to find out where it ends up. Just hope some mad assed fisherman decides that it's a killer waiting to destroy most of Tuggerah Lake's population and ends up "accidentally" netting it. Would be a waste.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmmm very shallow lake holding small fish that are well spread out throughout the lake , no seals or sea lions great white food , i dunno , i really dunno , it just dosnt sing . :? :?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok, it has to be said:

"We're gonna need a bigger boat!"


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Baz since the floods last year the entrance is reasonable deep nothing like the harbour but deep enough an there are lots of reports of big salmon around up here which do venture in the estuarys so its plausable and the cops wouldn't release the info to the media without have thought it through.

It probably not 7m as the SMH article i posted stated the shark was only sighted and the fisho said it was bigger than his boat. Hell i reckon a 3-4m great white would have looked bigger than one of the old timber lake tralwers.

Why use baby dolphins i'm sure we could get a QLDer and hook them up instead :shock: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Maybe a hoax. Who wants to go for a swim :lol:


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Breambo.. warning headed.. Extra battery for shark shield packed.. brown daks in too. :shock:    
I dunno about great white sharks but 3 years back I was on my annual 4 day charter off Fraser Island. We lost about a half dozen good fish when a huge black shadow rose slowly from the depths 2 foot off the back of the boat. Everyone took an involuntary step back from the transom and my cods went north like a rat up a drain pipe. You know the feeling when you look out over a cliff. 
The back of the boat was exactly 20 ft wide. All ten people on board agreed it was a good few feet longer than the width of the transom. That puts it around 6-7 metres in length. It was a tiger shark. It was almost 2 metres across the scone and if it wanted to have a go at us it would have done some real damage. Scared the absolute crap out of me. Don't whites grow larger than tigers do?
I cant even imaging something that size pulling up along side the yak, let alone a white that will really take an interest in you. I saw a photo on the forum of dugout sitting on a life size replica of a salty croc they once captured at 37ft. That thing looked like a tour bus. Id hate to meet one of those.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Q (reporter) Did you get a positive ID on the species of shark?
A (fisho) No 
Story: white pointer for sure

Q How long was the shark
A I dunno, maybe about 3 metres
Story: Jaws IV


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

As some of you know this is the lake I live and fish on (out last Sunday with my son). A few years ago a couple of young baby GWs got caught up in the nets, they only reported catching one. We all asked at the time where's mum? I have the photo at home somewhere of the one caught. There are no fishermen or tourists to scare off this time of year so it's unlikely to be a hoax however I think the size reported is wrong at least I hope it is :shock: I have heard it was about 10 foot. I just might have to rig up a big heavier this weekend ;-)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I remember seeing the photo myself of baby and thinking exactly the same about mum and dad and gradndad and uncle :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: !!!!!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

The lake is only about 2m deep in most places. If it was 7m long it wouldnt be hard to spot. Just look for the wave and the sail passing by :shock: I think it's more likley to be 10 foot.


----------



## dp21 (Mar 22, 2008)

more like tugger's lakes


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Breambo said:


> Maybe a hoax. Who wants to go for a swim :lol:


sure....you first....just hold this big hook for me please.... :twisted:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm sure the local RSPCA/Animal Welfare League have got plenty of dogs that need exercising. Swimming is great exercise!

Just because the lead you use is 300 metres long and attaches to the collar with a large hook, shouldn't be cause for alarming the animal rights people should it?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

So if sharks could fly - that would be its shadow on the ground ;-)


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I have seen a GWS a touch under 5m less than a meter away from a dive cage (at one point there were 4 at once all over 4m). One of the most awesome experiences of my life so far. So much so I plan to do it again in the next couple of years.Would love to see a fully grown one.
When they are just cruising past they almost seem like a big puppy and you feel as if you could reach out and pat them. Then they open that mouth to bite something and you remember why all parts of the diver stay behind the bars.
As has been metioned, the biggest GWS reliably measured was about 6m. There would have to be alot of food to attract a shark that big into 2m of water. They are only capable of short bursts of speed and it would be difficult to use thier patented surprise attack from below in water that shallow.

Rob.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

occy said:


> Glad to hear it's only around 10 foot long Greg. :shock: That makes a real difference. :roll:


Maybe its one of the "babies" from a couple of years ago, just grown a bit fatter :lol:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I will be taking groups out on guided kayak tours of the lake over the next couple of weekends, i have not decided on the final pricing yet but if anybodys interested it will probally cost you an arm and a leg. :lol:


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Don't know if its true or a hoax, probably somewhere in between, media and fisherman will stretch a goldfish to a 7m white! Anyway i have some objection to terms like monster being used in the media, it is just a bloody big fish with every much as right to swim in the lake as we do - don't get me wrong, i don't think it is a big puppy that needs a pat. I love fishing and eating fish but I hope it lives and no one targets it as it's only purpose dead will be for some form of compensation for someone who is lacking in other areas (if you get my meaning) - I think it would be a bit tough to eat!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

MrFaulty said:


> I think it would be a bit tough to eat!


Well... At 25 years old the mercury levels alone should discourage anyone from trying to eat it.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

It's an interesting one. Spoke to a mate last night whose next door neighbour is a local commercial fisherman on the lake. The bloke that caught it called him when it happened. He is an old fisho and no prone to exaggeration. He said the fish was longer than his boat which is 18 foot long :shock:

Guess we will have to live in wonder. I must admit I like the fact there could such a large fish in my humble little lake.


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

In the summer of 1999 a couple of bronse whalers were chasing kahawai in the shallows by a sea wall .It was a really high tide so you could stand on the wall and they were maybe 3 metres away, a radio reporter showed up and asked me how long they were I said "about five feet long" , she went back to her office and they shared the building with the local newspaper and she told one of their reporters.
They printed the sharks length as 5 metres.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Nah, its not a shark. Its a midget Jap sub manned by two ninety year old submariners who are still looking for Sydney harbour. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

On the news last night they stated if the GW was found to be in the lake nothing would be done to it unless it was injured ....  then it could be put down! :?

Wonder if the story would have went along those lines at the height of Summer?

As for the those digging out the wire traces I am sure they have good intentions and will be practicing C&R. ;-)


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

diabolical said:


> Nah, its not a shark. Its a midget Jap sub manned by two ninety year old submariners who are still looking for Sydney harbour. :mrgreen:


lmao. Gold!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

